# **My New Piranha**What Species?**



## Naturil (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey guys I just sold my 3 reds and got this Piranha from my LFS. I paid $50 cash along with the trade in reds they were only like 3" long. His back fin is damaged and he has a chimple but other than that he is beautiful. The owner of the Store said he is a Gold Piranha...but I think he is a Gold Diamond. I didn't say anything because the diamonds are obviously worth more. I want your input on him, what species do you think he is?

I know people are gonna say things about my tank...he is only going to be in the 55 for 4 weeks. I am gona buy a new tank then I was planning on a 120 or 125 tell me if you think differently.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Maculatus


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Serrasalmus maculatus/spilopleura

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fix your pics please-Side scrolling sucks-

Nice pics though-Beautiful p









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=150963&hl=


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

spilo/mac


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Mac, a badass one at that


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

agree with all the above, thats a mean mac, i keep a 9 inch one

thats looks like an awesome fish !

agree with ak, side scroll = shite !

daz


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus. ID complete.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

^ what he said


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mac


----------



## Heiko Bleher (Jan 27, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> mac


Hi,

my name is Heiko Bleher and I just wanted to tell you all that the fish shown is Serrasalmus spilopleura Kner, 1858 and it if founf from the Rio Guaporé down to Paraguay.

I am sure some of you know about my Poster of the Piranhas (see also www.aquageo.com) and also about my new book: BLEHER'S DISCUS, which has many Piranhas, and also several undecribed species in it. (I wrote it after I had done more than 300 Amazoin field trips...).

But do not hesitate if you have any questions, I shall be glad to answer tham (when I am around, just came back from a New Guiena field trip and leaving soon for Australia).

Best regards,

Heiko Bleher


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

no dude they are all macs as of now

i call them spilomacs


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

That Mac should be just fine in the 55g for life, no need for a tank upgrade for that guy unless it somehow outgrows it.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I would die to have that fish, it is one of the meanest looking piranhas i have ever seen


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

The store owner was right, its a Gold Piranha, a.k.a Spilo, a.k.a Mac

Gold Diamond? no.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i love the teeth on it


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Heiko Bleher said:


> mac


Hi,

my name is Heiko Bleher and I just wanted to tell you all that the fish shown is Serrasalmus spilopleura Kner, 1858 and it if founf from the Rio Guaporé down to Paraguay.

I am sure some of you know about my Poster of the Piranhas (see also www.aquageo.com) and also about my new book: BLEHER'S DISCUS, which has many Piranhas, and also several undecribed species in it. (I wrote it after I had done more than 300 Amazoin field trips...).

But do not hesitate if you have any questions, I shall be glad to answer tham (when I am around, just came back from a New Guiena field trip and leaving soon for Australia).

Best regards,

Heiko Bleher
[/quote]

Technically until Jegu or other competent authority revisits the mess regarding spilos and macs they are all Maculatus unless specifically collected from Bolivia. But as Frank would say, because it don't come from there doesn't mean it isn't there


----------

